# Post miscarriage - Full week of diarrhea :(



## Skywalker

Sorry ladies, not a pleasant topic, I know.

I'm concerned and wondering if this is typical following hormones balancing out after a miscarriage? 

I don't think I have a stomach bug because I don't have a fever, am not vomitting or even very nauseas right now, and this has been happening for basically a week. I also don't think it's from stress because at many other points in my life I've had more stress than I do right now and did not have a week's worth of diarrhea! 

Also, I was severely constipated before this diarrhea started. The only change to my diet I can think of is an organic iron supplement, tablet form, that I started taking after the miscarriage to see if it helped with exhaustion and dizziness (I think it has) but I thought that iron would make me constipated if anything, not have diarrhea!

The progression was from hard, constipated stools, to still feeling constipated but having loose stools, to then going more regularly and loose stools, to then going too much and loose stools and some liquid, to now going far too regularly and being mostly liquid. When I was at the hospital a few days ago, I was given fluids because I was dehydrated from the diarrhea. I just went about twenty minutes ago and feel like I already have to go again as I'm typing! 

The really creepy thing is that a client came in yesterday to my office and mentioned that one of his employees just died after contracting a stomach bug that's been going around. Apparently his electrolyte balance dropped way out and caused a cardiac arrest! Now, I don't think I have a stomach bug because like I say I don't have a fever, feel fine otherwise (besides some dizziness and being annoyed and grossed out when I go to the bathroom) and I'm not vomitting, oh, and every other stomach bug I've had in my life was over and done with in a few days at most, and this has been a week. BUT I am concerned because I am losing a lot of fluids and I'm worried about getting to that level of dehydration, so I want to find out what I can do to stop the diarrhea, or at least know whether or not this is something to be expected after a miscarriage (I'm about 6 weeks post miscarriage at this point, few days after my first AF since miscarriage) so I can know just to ride it out. 

Anyone experience something similar or know if this is hormone related and if so what can I do to stop it?

Thanks ladies!!! :hugs: SORRY I know it's a gross topic :/


----------



## Skywalker

After posting this, I was on the toilet for a straight half hour going every five to ten minutes :( I'm trying to work! This is crazy. I did some googling and it seems like diarrhea after miscarriage is common but this long after? The only thing I can think of is hormones going crazy trying to normalize as I just had a period? :wacko: Just want to sleep for a million ages, this is taking a lot out of me! Anyone else?


----------



## Neverending

Hey sweetie. Did you take a round of antibiotics? Most antibiotics have a slight risk of givng you c-diff. You should contact your doctor also of you were taking any pain narcotics at the time it also runs a risk as it messes up your bowels makong you constipated. I don't know if you did but if you are making 3 bowel movements a day and or for more than three days it is advised to contact a health care professional just to make sure. The risk is low but also increases if you have been to the hospital for either a prolonged period of time of frequently. Take care its probally not this just informing that it could be and kinda sounds similar. Let make know ill be watching this thread.


----------



## Skywalker

Hey, not taking any medications at all. The only thing I took was ibuprofen the day that I went to the hospital (when I went to the hospital, I thought I was pregnant again after my mc because I had a pos hpt, ended up being remaining hcg in my system and the bleeding I was experiencing, I was told, was my first period since the miscarriage, not another miscarriage) for the cramping, and the cramping was mainly because of my bowels (which were very constipated at the time but when I'd go to the bathroom, it'd be loose) I had my miscarriage naturally with no D & C, and from what the ER doctor could tell by examining me, the period seemed normal and though I've never had a scan to confirm she did not think that I had retained tissue still. So really is a mystery! I'm definitely having far more than 3 bms a day the past couple of days, it's horrible. Before that, was probably 2 or 3 bms a day. Thanks for your reply :hugs: I'll let you know what I find out as I find it out (if I find it out!) Lol. Right now, it has seemed to stop, and I'm chugging glass after glass of water and making myself eat so that I'm not at risk of being severely depleted.


----------



## loeylo

Whilst you were pregnant, were you constipated? 
I was really constipated with my second pregnancy, so much so that i actually looked like I had a "bump" at 6 weeks! When I miscarried, I did have the runs for a while afterwards, but I would still see the doctor.


----------



## ece77

Hi dear,
I always have loose stools during AF (not diarrhea), and was just reading a few days ago that it was quite common and -of course- related with hormones :)

It is not a scientific piece of writing (yahoo answers) but the language seems sensible and it goes like this:

_"Progesterone levels rise in the final week of your cycle, before you get your period. Progesterone swells soft tissue, so your body has a harder time pooping (among other things). It also pulls water from your bowels to muscles and other soft tissue. When your period starts, progesterone levels lower, water returns to your bowel, the tissue isn't as swollen, and your body resumes pooping normally, but as it's cleansing, poop becomes looser.
Perfectly natural, and not harmful at all. And very common."_

So it may be related with your AF. But since you say it's already over, I'd just see a doctor in a couple of days, if it's still going on.


----------



## Cherrymum

Hi sweetie I didn't have any loose stools during my miscarriage and I did it naturally too, I think it will be better if you can ask for a scan it could be an infection, I think it will give you peace of mind. If they don't want to give you a scan at least some antibiotics so you can feel better.

Hugs to you, I feel really sad that we have to go through the miscarriage and then we get sick, I'm sick too I just have some sore throat but still I feel awful. Hope you get well and many hugs to you


----------



## Skywalker

Hi ladies, so the diarrhea has stopped. That was awful! I've had diarrhea with a period before, usually on the first day, and it goes away, nothing like this. The only thing I can think of is just my hormones went completely berzerk and it affected my bowels. Just glad it's over! Drinking lots to compensate for it.


----------



## janetms1

I miscarried a week ago Friday and this past Friday started having horrible diarrhea. It's now Sunday and I'm still having symptoms. I ate Tums last night and thought I was ok but then after breakfast this morning I had to make an emergency stop just so I could go.

I will call my doctor tomorrow however, I need some relief before then. WHY DO THESE THINGS ALWAYS SEEM TO HAPPEN ON A WEEKEND?????

UGH!


----------

